# Rumbling Repos, Skin in the Game and Bears



## ducati916 (26 September 2019)

So with (increasing) rumblings in the Repo market, suggesting that under the covers all is not quite what it seems, we have an interesting new product.




And an explanatory article on the product.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwi...m=email&utm_campaign=daily-dozen#1e1c44ae14b7

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (9 October 2019)

Not a new product per se, simply now available to the retail chap:

https://haloinvesting.com/

jog on
duc


----------

